# I think I got in trouble for my title...Sorry



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am not sure that I put this in the right section before..... 

I was just hoping to get your opinions on this. During one of our talks about feelings, I said that although he said he is leaving for the benifit of his family and I said that I felt he was being selfish.

He said "Im sorry you feel Im selfish. THere are reasons that you could never understand and I am sorry. I know leaving you was very unfair. I want to live my life with some sort of meaning and self worth."

What the hell does that mean....I mean I would think his life had great meaning being a husband, father, best friend.....

If you need some backround...together 18 years, married 12, 3 children, he started a EA Feb 2012, I found out July 2012, when he gave me the ILYBINILWY speech. He and I never stopped being Intimate we have always been very HD together. Aug 2012 started MC, Sept 2012 kicked him out after I found out the relationship was still going on and then it became PA. Took H back in Oct to benefit out children etc.....planned on seperation (him moving out in Jan) Never stopped sleeping together until after he moved out. OW still involved but they only get together 1 time a month.....

I am in IC, and have finally stopped sleeping with my WS, finally stopped calling him, texting him....only respond to him if it is money or kid related. I have taken care of him emotionally and physically for 18 years.....disengaging is difficult


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

It sounds as if you're finally on the right path now

Best of luck to you


----------

